# Maxxis Medusa 26x2.1



## stephec (11 Apr 2021)

Is anybody building a late nineties/early 2000s MTB and need some period rubber? 

My annual shed spring clean has unearthed this pair, free to anyone who can collect from the M28 postcode area.


----------



## broady (18 Apr 2021)

Shame I don't live nearer
My old Scott needs new tyres soonish


----------



## stephec (18 Apr 2021)

Our head office is in Beaumont Leys and I'm due to go down there in the next month or so to change my company car.

If I've still got them, and you're able to meet me at the Tesco car park near there about nine o'clock, then they're yours.


----------



## stephec (15 May 2021)

@broady there's been a change of plan and I won't be down when I thought, no one else wants them though so I can hang onto them until I'm next down there if you like?


----------



## broady (15 May 2021)

Just let me know when your next down this way, in no major rush


----------



## stephec (12 Jul 2021)

broady said:


> Just let me know when your next down this way, in no major rush


Might be a bit short notice but I've just found out I'll be in Beaumont Leys around 08:30 to 09:00 tomorrow, then I'm over to Jacob's at Wigston, not sure how long I'll be there for though.


----------



## broady (12 Jul 2021)

stephec said:


> Might be a bit short notice but I've just found out I'll be in Beaumont Leys around 08:30 to 09:00 tomorrow, then I'm over to Jacob's at Wigston, not sure how long I'll be there for though.


Let me know what time you'll be at Jacob's in South Wigston and i can meet you there


----------



## dan_bo (12 Jul 2021)

If that falls through I'll pick em up gladly.


----------



## stephec (18 Jul 2021)

dan_bo said:


> If that falls through I'll pick em up gladly.


Sorry DB, I met up with broady last week and handed them over.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jul 2021)

stephec said:


> Sorry DB, I met up with broady last week and handed them over.


No worries just playing the opportunist. Enjoy Broady.


----------

